# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  For the love of vegetables

## Kaffee

I was that kid who always ate my peas and carrots, so this is an easy one for me...

What ways have you found for easily incorporating more vegetables? I tend to steam carrots, broccoli, or kale to pair with quick chicken or fish dishes, but I'm not a fancy cook. I've done things like stuffed and grilled peppers, too, or sausage and pepper hero sandwiches.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I've been doing keto as of this week. Many vegetables I love (carrots and onions) are high in carbs so I have had to tone those down. Spinach or chard cooked in bacon fat, then cream cheese and shredded cheese mixed in. Basically impossible to screw up and it's sooo good. Cauliflower is versatile as well. Make "mashed potatoes" with it, and even pizza crust!

Tomorrow I am making stuffed peppers for dinner, soooo looking forward to that.

----------


## L

I love my veggies - I usually steam or grill them depending on what I am having - I am also not a fancy cook

----------


## GunnyHighway

Oh soooooo good. Red pepper stuffed with ground beef, onions, tomato, crimini muhrooms, and topped with a bunch of cheddar. Then red chard sauteed in bacon fat, with a sprinkle of leftover cheddar. See, vegetables are awesome! 

Someone needs to roll me out of my house now because I don't think I can walk after that  :Tongue:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Gunny that looks amazing!!!  ::D: 

I was a kid who always ate their veggies, too. A day doesn't pass where I don't eat them.

----------


## Kaffee

> Oh soooooo good. Red pepper stuffed with ground beef, onions, tomato, crimini muhrooms, and topped with a bunch of cheddar. Then red chard sauteed in bacon fat, with a sprinkle of leftover cheddar. See, vegetables are awesome! 
> 
> Someone needs to roll me out of my house now because I don't think I can walk after that



I think that may count as cheating.  :XD: 

I just brought home some kale to steam, even though it's not a vegetable I like very much. I think I counteracted that by bringing home a caramel torte cake...

At least there's still my carrots and broccoli.

----------


## Chantellabella

I like to chop up my veggies (carrots, tomatoes, mushrooms, spinach, eggplant, squash, cucumbers, bellpepper, onion, celery, garlic and olives), then cook them with olive oil and some kind of meat. I top the mixture with a little beef stew or au jus powder (McCormic has those little packets). Then I salt, pepper and put a bit of Tony Cachere's.

----------


## QuietCalamity

Last night we had fajitas and we were all like, "Why have we never made fajitas before??" They are easy, delicious, and have lots of veggies! I am going to request Fajita Fridays be our new thing.  ::):

----------

